# want to share expenses with die hard trout people



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

I am boatless and willing to share expenses with trout people.Been a trout man forever.Even willing to pay all entry fees to trout tournaments also.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

cypress


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

I live off 290 and eldridge. I have a 22 ft gulf coast.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

send me a pm on how to get in touch with you.


----------

